# 125 gallon tank - Need help



## tennis4you (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, I bought a used 125 gallon aquarium and I have questions. 

For starters, he had some old school filtration system, it was enough for a small pond, something like 900 gallons per hour. Nice set up but I would like to go to a canister filtration system. I know very little about the canister filter but I know they can get pricey. I would like to stay on the low end of cost (wouldn't we all?). I saw there is a canister filter for relatively cheap, it was the Filstar XP3 Canister Filter. I do not want to buy a piece of junk that is not going to do my fish any good though. Anyone have any ideas on good (well priced) canister filters for a 125 fresh water tank?

Should I be getting an under gravel filter as well? I assume I will need it. And then a power head for air? I really have no clue. From what I am told that is what I need to keep things working nicely. So my neighbor told me. She has a pond in her backyard and had fish all her life. 

Right now I am just looking to get my ghost knife out of the 55g and into a bigger tank. 

My 55 gallon seems so much easier. A big fat whisper filter with 2 water falls/filters on it, an air stone and a couple of real plants. Those fish have been doing great for 18 months in there.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tennis4you said:


> Should I be getting an under gravel filter as well? I assume I will need it.


There's a lot of debate about the use of UGFs. I myself have never done the reverse flow method so I cannot fully explain that one.


> And then a power head for air?


There is a lot of purposes for the use of powerheads. They can be used to allow surface movements which provide extra oxygenation for the tank. They are also used as part of the filtration system by inserting the input flow tube on the sponge to create a sponge filter, intake pipe on a UG filter and many others.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd stick with the filter that is with it like others are telling you on previous forums...


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I think you'll find the 125 gallon easier than the 55 gallon eventually.

Are you getting rid of the old filtration? How come? What type is it?

About the undergravel filter, it's up to you, I personally never used one. The power head would be a good addition to the overall water movement. About the XP3, that would be an adequate main filter. And as Lupin suggested, using sponges on the power heads would be a good additional filter.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

> And then a power head for air?





> There is a lot of purposes for the use of powerheads. They can be used to allow surface movements which provide extra oxygenation for the tank. They are also used as part of the filtration system by inserting the input flow tube on the sponge to create a sponge filter, intake pipe on a UG filter and many others.


the power head is a need. it suites the purposes that lupin said but it also creates turbulance and that makes your fush stronger. kind of a need. heres a question for ya, which fish is stronger? the one in the stream or the one in the pond? if you didnt get it now im sure you do. its always good to have a strong, healthy fish. i recommend the powerhead.

for a cheap but good canister filter that i think is good, go for the 

Eheim Classic Canister plus 2217

Description:

The Eheim 2217 Canister Filter has a compact pump coupled with a large volume canister for filter media. The filter is for aquariums up to 159 gallons with a maximum pump performance of 264 gph and delivery head of 7 foot and 6 inches. It is extremely quiet, durable and long lasting. It provides high pump output and effective use of filter media for fresh or saltwater aquariums.

The "Full Space" design of Eheim's canister allows it to large amounts of filter media while making it more versatile. The filter comes complete with a safety hose-connection system to stop separation, all the filter medias needed to set up the filter, intake and outtake tubes, and double isolating valves. The Eheim 2217 is UL and CSA listed.

EHFIMECH should be used at the bottom suction area. It provides mechanical filtration. Next is a Coarse Filter Pad. The next layer of EHFISUBSTRAT will act as the main biological filter medium. The substrate's high porousity is ideal for bacteria colonization and ensures unbeatable long term decomposition of Ammonia and Nitrites. Next is a Fine Filter Pad and a carbon pad. Chemi-pure can be used as a replacement for the Carbon Pad for chemical filtration (10oz per 50 gallons) for freshwater aquariums. Depending upon the desired water quality, the layers of filter media can be increased. Specific water treatment can also be achieved with an individual filter media arrangement.
Size:
Filter: 8" diameter x 16" high
Tubing: 495 (5/8") tubing for intake.
494 (1/2") tubing for outtake.

Specs:

HEIGHT-16 IN.
FILTER MODEL-2217 CLASSIC PLUS
GPH-264
WIDTH-8 IN. DIAMETER
POWER SOURCE-ELECTRICITY
FILTRATION TYPE-MECHANICAL, CHEMICAL, BIOLOGICAL
MAXIMUM TANK SIZE-UP TO 159 GALLONS
UL LISTED-YES

Price on other sites $159.99

Price here: $127.99 onsale

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

go for it if you want to spend that much.


----------



## bullseye69 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would recommend the XP3 i have one on my 120 gal and love it very quite and nice flow. depending on if you plan on planting the tank i would either do like others are saying and do the power head with a sponge on it or you can get a AC 110 HOB filter for extra water agitation.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

T4Y:

I would not be hasty about "ditching" that
"old school filtration system, it was enough for a small pond, something like 900 gallons per hour".

900 GHP is probably the "rated flow" and the "actual flow" will less than this value.

At 750 GPH the flow is acceptable for a "wet/dry" system with a fairly heavily stocked tank (assuming the proper filtration media is employed).
At 750 GPH the flow is unacceptably low for other types of filtration systems with lightly stocked tanks.

A wet/dry filter system is, IMHO, is the best general purpose filter system which is currently available and this may be what you have.

Can you describe it in more detail or post photographs of it (or both) in order that the members of the Forum can be of more help to you?

TR


----------

